# NEWBIE ALERT!!! 26 year old female wanting to compete!



## jamielx (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm a newbie! 26 years old. Female.

I've been building lean muscle mass for a while now, but I want to build up for my first bodybuilding contest.. I'm actually interested in all 3, bodybuilding, fitness and figure. I was a gymnast for 13 years, I'm strong and I'm lean but I need help when it comes to competing! I want to be stronger and leaner though and need the tools so I can do it.

My diet is good and I know where I need to cut things out. I think my strength would be bodybuilding, but I get lethargic when my body fat drops below 10 or 12% body fat.

I don't know whether to get a specialised trainer? I don't have a supportive bf either and am considering going to a different gym because he doesn't want me to compete and its something I want to do.

Thanks, Jamie xo


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to UKM.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry when it comes to competing etc I haven't got a clue. Any pics so we can see your current condition?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello...Welcome!

Lol @ pic request.. I dont see how you would specfically feel lethargic when your bodyfat drops below a certain level... if your still eating correct cals etc ?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome along, i've one piece of advice, ditch your boyfriend, he sounds jealous and will only hold you back...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome - I suggest checking in on Keeks and Fitrut journals.

It is certainly worth investing in a trainer if they know what they are doing - it is a specialised goal and you need a specialised trainer for it.

It is most definitely worth making sure you are in a proper gym for such things too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is your boyfriend mad to NOT want his partner to have a physique worthy of competing???????

I say go for it, get in a gym with like minded people if you can. Get a journal on here in the members pictures and journals section and post some starting pics so you can get good advice. Post info on diet and training too. Quite a few woman on here that compete, Rute (fitrut), keeks etc, and always willing to help.


----------



## jamielx (Mar 23, 2012)

Current condition... Cheeky smile  ) xo


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

lxm said:


> Hello...Welcome!
> 
> Lol @ pic request..


 :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spam alert. The lass in the picture is not you, its actually an american lass off bodybuilding.com who already competes.......

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/jamielx-albums-me-picture78908-tumblr-lmqf7lfgqs1ql5a4oo1-500.html


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Spam alert. The lass in the picture is not you, its actually an american lass off bodybuilding.com who already competes.......
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/jamielx-albums-me-picture78908-tumblr-lmqf7lfgqs1ql5a4oo1-500.html


nocarbs' missus . notits

If you are gunna join this forum please be honest ffs


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Spam alert. The lass in the picture is not you, its actually an american lass off bodybuilding.com who already competes.......
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/jamielx-albums-me-picture78908-tumblr-lmqf7lfgqs1ql5a4oo1-500.html


God damn it K :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Spam alert. The lass in the picture is not you, its actually an american lass off bodybuilding.com who already competes.......
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/jamielx-albums-me-picture78908-tumblr-lmqf7lfgqs1ql5a4oo1-500.html


How did you work that out?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

gota be the quickest any1 has been foiled !! good on u K. but at the same time i hate you :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

essexboy said:


> How did you work that out?


Ive seen this girl on bodybuilding.com and PRETTY sure she has competing pics in the profile. I may be wrong and will eat humble pie if i am but ill try finding the profile.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> gota be the quickest any1 has been foiled !! good on u K. but at the same time i hate you :lol:


Dont say well done yet, i MIGHT be wrong LOL!! I hope not now!! sorry if i am.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

essexboy said:


> How did you work that out?


in his w4nk bank


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

PMSL uk-muscle troll police have recorded a personal best, hats off supra :laugh:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Spam alert. The lass in the picture is not you, its actually an american lass off bodybuilding.com who already competes.......
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/jamielx-albums-me-picture78908-tumblr-lmqf7lfgqs1ql5a4oo1-500.html


She's got a class body. Get her to join UKM. :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

ouch!! that was quick :lol:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought strange as the troll had copied another newbies welcome title^^


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You can clearly see why i would remember the picture though right? lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

possible troll.

That pics common on bodybuilding.com/forums and im pretty sure shes a member over there...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

lxm said:


> possible troll.
> 
> That pics common on bodybuilding.com/forums and im pretty sure shes a member over there...


Yeah i think we grasped that lol.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i think we grasped that lol.


Fvck man just killed my spirit she is SMOKIN!

I hate you.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

You can make up for this ^ only by posting her BB profile so I can admire her.. Erm... Dedication!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MutantX said:


> You can make up for this ^ only by posting her BB profile so I can admire her.. Erm... Dedication!


I refuse to. It will ruin your life mate, you will s0d the gym off all the time to have more time to tug over the pics lol. AMAZING!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe she's is the same person, here n there.. ain't no crime.

Anyway, hot photo so have some of my 'benefit of the doubt' reps. :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fark! My rep powah is a bit strong.. may have to neg, for balance. ha


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Next you'll tell us Santa isn't real you [email protected]! :sad:


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Who ever that girl is, I wish she trained in my gym, I seem to get better results when I'm showing off!!!!! LOL


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry Im a bit late, hadn't refreshed the page so didn't see others had

Mentioned it being spam


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I refuse to. It will ruin your life mate, you will s0d the gym off all the time to have more time to tug over the pics lol. AMAZING!


I can handle it man, it's no big deal...

I mean I'd like to see them, but it doesn't matter if I don't..

It's not like I'm now obsessed and will devote my entire life to her....

GIMMIE THE FVCKING DETAILS MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

jiba jaba


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Who's given her reps.

Bastards


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

haha as soon as i saw the picture i knew it was spam i mean look at her


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick_86 said:


> haha as soon as i saw the picture i knew it was spam i mean look at her


Yes cos the only girls that would 'actually' join this site are mingers ay rick?  x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes cos the only girls that would 'actually' join this site are mingers ay rick?  x x


Spot on :laugh:


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

Horny [email protected], some chick posts a pic and she's bombarded with reps and likes. Go have a [email protected] Lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Spot on :laugh:


Haha... D!ck x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i would laugh if u was wrong about OP lol, what a nice warm welcome she would have received


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jay_1986 said:


> Next you'll tell us Santa isn't real you [email protected]! :sad:


What are you saying?

how can you be so stupid?

if santa wasnt real how do the presents get under the tree Christmas morning?

I mean Durrrrr


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes cos the only girls that would 'actually' join this site are mingers ay rick?  x x


Well you only have to look around pmsl X


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

LOOOL you guys work fast!!!


----------



## jinksed (Mar 21, 2012)

either way shes hot!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Well you only have to look around pmsl X


Ba$tard  x x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorts that out.....HeHe! rrrrrrrrred


----------

